# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  Looking for Teachers for 3D Printing Research Study (Paid)

## smacleod

We are currently recruiting for an upcoming research study that will be conducted via 45 minute video conference sessions between 1-5pm on Aug 14 and Aug 17 & 18. 

We are looking to speak with:

Teachers/professors who are teaching 3D software programs or 3D printingTeachers/professors who know how to do basic 3D modeling
You will engage in a guided discussion about how you create and consume content on the multiple devices you own. We're offering $50 via paypal to each participant at the end of the interview.

If you meet the criteria listed above and are interested, please complete this short questionnaire: 
http://goo.gl/forms/P4bcjSdl5o




Qualified candidates will then be contacted with study specifics.

----------

